# Cotswold Perseus Model Steam Engine



## JimDobson (Jun 13, 2015)

This is a Cotswold Heritage Perseus Model Steam Engine running an antique French steam water pump accessory. Thanks for looking.





[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8NRLK0zgEw[/ame]


----------



## bmac2 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thats a very nice clean setup and the engine looks to run smooth as silk.


----------



## JimDobson (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks Bob, this engine is very smooth and one of my favourites.


----------

